
Shopify Raises $15 Million in Series B Funding - revorad
http://www.shopify.com/blog/4344032-shopify-raises-15-million-in-series-b-funding
======
adityakothadiya
I think the bigger news for hackers is that they are announcing Shopify Fund -
<http://shopify.com/fund>. They're calling developers to build apps for
Shopify platform and want to compensate between 5K-10K. Definitely a great
idea to get that initial funding if you've an app idea around eCommerce
platform.

~~~
seanmccann
It looks like a 5-10k advance. Anybody know how this advance works?

------
ridruejo
I like Shopify, but they are going to be feeling a lot of competitive pressure
from Magento Go SaaS offering, which is still in its infancy but has the full
weight of eBay behind it and provides a migration to "regular" Magento if the
store requires a lot of customization. The 15MM funding should also help with
acquisitions of smaller companies to fill gaps in their offering (in addition
to the Shopify fund of course)

~~~
pbreit
Having the full weight of Ebay behind you can be a helper or a hindrance.
Ebay's acquisition record is spotty. It's only other similar acquisition was
Kurant StoreSense which didn't end up impacting many competitors.

------
theseanstewart
Should be interesting to see where Shopify goes from here. I've started
several clients on Shopify but eventually had to move them to Magento as they
needed more features.

------
joshuacc
Congratulations to Tobi and all the Shopify crew!

------
Matt_Mickiewicz
Congrats Tobi!

------
coob
Probably could have made that in a month selling shopify themes.

I kid, congrats!

